# Looking for a new baitcaster rod and reel!



## SMDave (Aug 29, 2007)

Can you guys recommend a baitcast rod and a baitcast reel? The price range is $150 EACH. I'm not asking for a combo (like the BPS Extreme). I was thinking something like a Shimano Crucial (6'10" MH) for a rod and a Daiwa Black Widow II or a Shimano Citica. And please, no "save 50 more bucks and get a Shimano Curado."


----------



## Jim (Aug 29, 2007)

Get the rod, thats a sweet rod for 139.99.


You can then buy a Curado 100d for $165 (your saving 10 off the rod)
and all you need to do is come up with $5.

The rod will ship free (tacklewarehouse)

and so will the reel (delos)

https://www.deloscustomtackleshack.com/reels/shimanocurado.html

Total to your door (304.99) $4.99 over your total.


*OR*

Get the same rod 139.99 (Tackle Warehouse) shipped free

and Get a Daiwa Advantage TDA150H $95 Delivered or 
Daiwa Advantage TDA153HST for $120 Delivered

https://www.deloscustomtackleshack.com/reels/daiwaadvantage.html

Bringing your total to 234.99 or 259.99.

Let us know what your thinking!


----------



## SMDave (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah the Black Widow II is just a Advantage with a different paint scheme. Check it out: https://www.tackletour.com/reviewdaiwablackwidow2.html


----------



## Jim (Aug 29, 2007)

I like it! 

I think...Im not sure, Dampeoples has that reel.


----------



## Nickk (Aug 30, 2007)

BTW, I have a MH Crucial (7') and it's my favorite rod by far, more than my GL-3 Heavy


----------



## jackieblue (Sep 30, 2007)

Man oh man, do you guys use expensive rods, I guess I'm missing the boat I use Berkley Lightning Rods in 8'6"(steelhead) medium heavy action. I have to order them from Berkley to get them that length. I top em off with Abu 6500 reels strung with 20#test Ande mono and feel prepared for anything in fresh water down here. This combo is less than a hundred and works good for me.


----------



## micropterus (Oct 7, 2007)

I like Abu Garcia Revo reels. I have 5 now - 2 SC (Cabela's exclusive), 2 SX and 1 STX. They are awesome reels. They are smooth, quite, cast a country mile and are exceptionally well built. The Revo SC on sale at Cabelas for $79.99 is the best deal in reels right now. 

I am also becoming partial to BPS rods. I just bought a Johnny Morris Elite with Recoil guids (put my Revo STX on it). I will be using it as a my plastic worm rod. It's normally $179.99, on sale now for $129. It's a high end rod. 85 million modulus, fantastic real seat, best cork I've seen on any rod, and top-end guides. BPS Johnny Morris Signature rods are just as good, but has Titanium framed SiC guides. These are not on sale but go for $159.99. 

For a non-BPS rod, I have several Team All Star IM10s. I like these. They run about $100. They are incredibly tough and very sensitive.


----------



## dampeoples (Oct 7, 2007)

Not just a different paint scheme, I have 2 TDA's and the BWII, the BWII is smoother than the others, and if nothing else, is a sweet reel to look at  I think it's worth the extra money, and ALL of my Daiwa's, even the TDA's, are smoother reels than any of my Shimano reels, including my Calcutta 200, Curado 200 and Chronarch SF.

I'd definately get the Crucial rod at the least, the rod is so much more important than the reel.


----------



## SMDave (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I found out about a month after I posted this that the Black Widow II is the middleground between the TDA and TDA supertuned.


----------



## Jim (Oct 7, 2007)

micropterus said:


> I like Abu Garcia Revo reels. I have 5 now - 2 SC (Cabela's exclusive), 2 SX and 1 STX. They are awesome reels. They are smooth, quite, cast a country mile and are exceptionally well built. The Revo SC on sale at Cabelas for $79.99 is the best deal in reels right now.
> 
> I am also becoming partial to BPS rods. I just bought a Johnny Morris Elite with Recoil guids (put my Revo STX on it). I will be using it as a my plastic worm rod. It's normally $179.99, on sale now for $129. It's a high end rod. 85 million modulus, fantastic real seat, best cork I've seen on any rod, and top-end guides. BPS Johnny Morris Signature rods are just as good, but has Titanium framed SiC guides. These are not on sale but go for $159.99.
> 
> For a non-BPS rod, I have several Team All Star IM10s. I like these. They run about $100. They are incredibly tough and very sensitive.




I like the Extreme series of rods...Dont ask. I am going to Basspro next week, So Im going to play with that rod. Let us know how it is after you use it.


----------



## dampeoples (Oct 7, 2007)

If you can find one, the TDA's are a great reel, and were on clearance everywhere, that woudl leave more money for a nice mattman special


----------



## micropterus (Oct 8, 2007)

Jim said:


> I like the Extreme series of rods...Dont ask. I am going to Basspro next week, So Im going to play with that rod. Let us know how it is after you use it.



Extremes are very nice rods, and tough as nails. They normally run $99, but they are on sale on the internet for $65. Any BPS Outdoor World store will match the internet sale price. Just take your rod to the customer service desk and they will give you the internet sale price. 

In addition to my Johnny Morris Elite, I just bought 3 BPS Pro Qualifier rods. They are incredible rods. 70 million modulus, great reel seats, and Fuji Alconite guides. These are normally $119 but are on close-out sale for $59.88. I got a 7' MH baitcaster, and 2 7' M baitcasters. When you go to BPS, check and see if there are any left. I recommend them highly.


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2007)

micropterus said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I like the Extreme series of rods...Dont ask. I am going to Basspro next week, So Im going to play with that rod. Let us know how it is after you use it.
> ...



Im going to have to buy one of those bazooka tubes for the plane.


----------



## shootisttx (Nov 9, 2007)

Abu Revo SX reel...Falcon Coastal rod


----------

